# problème avec adobe flash player



## Muti (24 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous et aux bonnes âmes qui passeront par là,
  Lors d'une récente mise à jour de firefox ,j'ai eu un message comme quoi ma version install flash player 9 OSX était obsolète et pourrait m'occasionner des dysfonctionnements, aussi ,qu'il fallait  télécharger la dernière version ,j'ai donc téléchargé" install_flash_player_OSX _Ub .dmg "compatible avec mon mac osX  5.8 Léopard,je l'ai glissé dans mes applications ,et j'ai tout bonnement mis à la corbeille l'ancienne version ,sans pour autant vider la corbeille ,puis j'ai testé ce programme sur des fichiers vidéo wmv ,et j'ai eu le message suivant "le type de flux de données spécifié  n'est pas reconnu" ,j'ai donc réinstallé l'ancien programme(qui me permettait auparavant de les lire) et mis le nouveau à la corbeille et testé à nouveau ,même message ,aucune de mes versions install flash player ne fonctionne ,en revanche je n'ai aucune difficulté à lire des vidéos sur le net (youtube ,dailymotion .....)j'ai gardé les 2 versions en attendant qu'un bienfaiteur ou une bienfaitrice éclaire ma lanterne sur ce que je dois faire .Merci de vos conseils .


----------



## Nephou (24 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
à ma connaissance, flash n&#8217;a pas comme finalité de lire les vidéos. Il permet de faire jouer des animation ou mini programmes au format flash (swf) ou, éventuellement, des fichiers vidéos encapsulés dans un fichier au format flv (pour *fl*ash *v*ideo).

Ce sont ces deux formats qui servent aux sites dailymotion et youtube, sites qui semblent fonctionner chez toi. L&#8217;extension flash doit être donc bien installée.

Par contre, il est normal que ta vidéo au format wmv, qui n'est pas un format lu par flash, toujours à ma connaissance, génère un message d&#8217;erreur.

Pour lire ce type de fichier tu devrais pouvoir utiliser le logiciel VLC ou Quicktime une fois l&#8217;extension Perian installée.

Enfin, je doute que tu lisais par le passe les fichiers wmv avec Flash  bref, je ne peux pas trop te dire ce qu&#8217;il s&#8217;est passé mais avec les logiciels donnés plus haut tu devrais pouvoir lire ta vidéo sans problème, à moins que le fichier lui-même ne soit endommagé.

Bon week-end


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juillet 2010)

Le .wmv est plutôt l'affaire de Flip4Mac que de Perian.


----------



## richard-deux (25 Juillet 2010)

Muti a dit:


> Bonjour à tous et aux bonnes âmes qui passeront par là,
> j'ai gardé les 2 versions en attendant qu'un bienfaiteur ou une bienfaitrice éclaire ma lanterne sur ce que je dois faire .Merci de vos conseils .



Bonjour,

Commençons par le début: télécharge le desinstalleur de Flash avant d'en mettre un autre
uninstaller flash osx.

Après cela, télécharge la nouvelle version de Flash.

Avant l'installation, n'oublie pas de quitter Safari (en fait, quitte tout tes navigateur internet).

Le problème devrait être résolu.

Pense aussi à réparer les autorisations via l'utilitaire de disque.


----------



## Muti (25 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour nephou ,moonwalker et richarddeux 

             Merci de vos interventions et quelle rapidité ,je ne pensais pas avoir de réponse dès aujourd'hui .J' ai opté pour la solution de richarddeux ,bien que ne négligeant nullement nephou et moonwalker ,aussi j'ai commencé par le début;

"Commençons par le début: télécharge le desinstalleur de Flash avant d'en mettre un autre"

Ce que j'ai fait et j'ai suivi le mouvement du désinstalleur qui m'a mis un message de fin en anglais "opération réussie " ".........succesfull" qui a eu pour but d'éteindre firefox mais j'ai toujours flash player 9 dans mes applications  donc je ne vois pas très bien au juste ce qui c'est désinstallé !Ne pourrais je pas tout simplement mettre à la corbeille les deux versions et vider la corbeille ,ou sinon comment au juste opère uninstalleurflash ?Excusez moi d'être un peu "étanche " à toute nouveauté :rose: ,l'explication est très claire ,mais l'application un peu moins .... merci et bon dimanche.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h28 ----------

En jouant en ligne sur un site de scrabble avec safari ou firefox j'ai noté des modifications ,j'ai des messages comme quoi je dois rajouter des pluggings ,et devinez quoi ? ;adobe flash player !donc il y a bien eu une désinstallation quelque part ,mais j'ai toujours l'icone dans mes applications que dois je en faire et j'ai toujours ma nouvelle version dans la corbeille ,je bloque bêtement :rose:


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juillet 2010)

1. Il est gentil Richardeux, mais personnellement, je n'aime pas les liens directs de téléchargement.

On n'est jamais sûr de ce qui arrive, ni d'où ça arrive, et surtout si c'est vraiment adapté à la situation.

En l'occurence, son désinstalleur date de 2005. Bordel ! 

Le bon désinstalleur se trouve sur cette page : http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/141/tn_14157.html


2. Mozilla = bande de sales cons. Pourquoi écouter ce que raconte un développeur tiers au sujet de Mac OS X ? C'est pour le principe : qu'ils s'occupent de leurs fesses. 


3. Muti, il n'est pas normal que tu te trimbales avec flash 9 avec Mac OS X 10.5 à jour. Les mises à jour de sécurité ont monté le Flashplayer en 10.0.45.2 minimum.
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4188


> Flash Player plug-in
> 
> CVE-ID: CVE-2010-0186, CVE-2010-0187
> 
> ...




J'en déduis que ton OS X n'est pas à jour sur ta machine. La première chose à faire au lieu d'écouter Mozilla c'est d'écouter Apple. Re-bordel ! 

- Réparation de autorisations (utilitaire de disque)
- vérification du disque dur (utilitaire de disque)
- Menu pomme > Mise à jour de logiciels (tu devras êtres en 10.5.8 + SecUpdate 2010-004)

En cas de problème, voici les liens des dmg de la mise à jour combinée 10.5.8 et SecUpdate 2010-004 (comprend toutes les SecUpdate depuis 10.5.8).


----------



## Muti (26 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour moonwalker ,

                                       un grand merci je cours de ce pas faire les manips ,"bordel!"
et je te tiens au" jus " merci.
A y est les autorisations réparations et tout le toutim sont faites sur macintosh HD, mais dois je m'aventurer à faire la même chose sur l'autre disque "465,8 GO WDC WD 5000 " que le technicien mac m'avait fortement déconseillé de toucher au début où je "merdouillais "sur mon mac tout neuf ? J'attends la réponse avant de poursuivre en attendant je fais la mise à jour de logiciel et je patiente avant de cliquer sur tes liens ,j'aimerais aussi savoir si je peux mettre tout ce qui est relatif à flash ,et uninstalleur flash à la corbeille et vider ,tout ça ne me sert à rien.Merci et bonne journée.

Pas de nouveau logiciel de détecté dans la mise à jour, bizarre  bizarre ............Bordel!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juillet 2010)

La réparation des autorisations n'est valable que sur un disque "système" c-à-d avec un OS X installé.

Tu peux toujours vérifier l'état de ton disque externe, ça ne mange pas de pain.


Concernant Flash.

Si tu es à jour, au sens Apple, tu dois avoir la version 10.0.45.2. Ça se vérifie très facilement dans Safari : barre de menu>Aide>Modules installés -> Shockwave Flash 10.0 r45

Tu retrouves les fichiers suivants dans ton OS : /Library/Internet Plug-Ins/Flash Player.plugin et /Library/Internet Plug-Ins/flashplayer.xpt

Maintenant, Adobe a sorti une version plus récentes qu'Apple tarde à implémenter : 10.1.52.

J'ai donné le lien dans mon post précédent. A toi de voir si tu veux l'installer ou si tu attends la prochaine mise à jour de sécurité d'Apple (je l'ai installée car Apple traîne trop).

Si tu l'installes, ne pas oublier de refaire une réparation des autorisations après l'installation.

Tu n'es pas obligé d'utiliser de désinstalleur que j'ai mis en lien, toutefois il serait bon de le conserver sur une disque externe ainsi que le lien qui y conduit (le site Adobe est un labyrinthe). Pareil pour le FlashPlayer dernière mouture.

S'il y a un problème avec Flash, utilise le désinstalleur Adobe plutôt qu'une mise à la corbeille sauvage.


----------



## Muti (27 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour moonwalker,

"Si tu es à jour, au sens Apple, tu dois avoir la version 10.0.45.2. Ça  se vérifie très facilement dans Safari : barre de  menu>Aide>Modules installés -> Shockwave Flash 10.0 r45

Tu retrouves les fichiers suivants dans ton OS : /Library/Internet  Plug-Ins/Flash Player.plugin et /Library/Internet  Plug-Ins/flashplayer.xpt"

excuses moi si c'est un peu laborieux mais je ne trouve rien de tout ça ,si tu as la gentillesse de vérifier voilà ce que je vois dans modules installés;

clic

Dans library/internet plugins j'ai trouvé "realplayer plugin.plugin" impossible à ouvrir ,"l'alias rppp n'a pas pu être ouvert ;l'original est introuvable !"

        Quant à conserver sur le disque dur externe ça m'oblige aussi à conserver sur l'ordi ,si je désinstalle, lors de la prochaine sauvegarde par time machine je n'aurais plus rien, je crois que pour le moment tant que tout ça n'est pas bien clair je vais tout garder dans mes applications ou à la corbeille si ça ne gêne pas !:rose: bordel! et merci


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juillet 2010)

J'ai l'impression que t'as pas compris le chemin que j'ai donnés, parce que ce que tu m'indiques maladroitement c'est :

~/Bibliothèque/Internet Plug-Ins

Or, je ne t'ai jamais dit d'aller là-dedans. Pas plus que je ne t'ai dit de cliquer sur ces plug-ins, simplement de vérifier leur présence.


/Bibliothèque/Internet Plug-Ins

Ça veut dire : Macintosh HD/Bibliothèque/Internet Plug-ins



Ah. Ton DD externe ne sert qu'à TM. Conserve au moins les liens dans tes signets.


----------



## Muti (28 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour moonwalker ,

"Ça veut dire : Macintosh HD/Bibliothèque/Internet Plug-ins"

   j'admets tout à fait être maladroite , mais c'est exactement ce que j'ai fait je suis allée dans macintosh HD puis dans bibliothèque ,puis dans internet Plug-ins ou entre autre j'ai trouvé "windows média plugin"  et ensuite l'alias que je n'ai pas pu ouvrir ,je suis allée dans l'aide de firefox ,je t'ai donné le lien pour que tu ailles voir toi même qu'il n'y a pas ce que je devrais y trouver c'est à dire nul part "shockwave Flash 10.0.r 45"

et nul part "Flashplayer xpt" Je ne vois pas comment te dire les choses autrement ,désolée ,et j'en suis toujours au même point à ne pas savoir ce que je dois faire au juste ,je crains en l'état actuel des choses d' aggraver peut être la situation si je me précipite sur les 2 liens que tu m'as fournit car j'ai toujours les mêmes choses qui ne servent à rien dans mes applications et ma corbeille ,si ça ne gêne pas, pourquoi pas !je veux bien sauter sur tout ce qui bouge pourvu que ce soit sans risque !  bonne journée ! et merci


----------



## Muti (30 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour moonwalker, serais tu parti dans des iles lointaines?


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Juillet 2010)

Muti a dit:


> Bonjour moonwalker, serais tu parti dans des iles lointaines?


je suis toujours là, mais que veux-tu que je rajoute après ton dernier message ?


Muti a dit:


> (...)je crains en l'état actuel des choses d' aggraver peut être la situation si je me précipite sur les 2 liens que tu m'as fournit car j'ai toujours les mêmes choses qui ne servent à rien dans mes applications et ma corbeille ,si ça ne gêne pas, pourquoi pas !je veux bien sauter sur tout ce qui bouge pourvu que ce soit sans risque ! (...)



Si on te conseille de faire des choses pour résoudre ton problème et que tu ne les fais pas ou qu'à moitié, ou totalement autre chose, je ne peux rien de plus pour toi.

T'as les liens pour le bon désinstalleur Adobe, pour le bon Flash, pour la combo 10.5.8 et pour la dernière SecUpdate. A toi de voir.


----------



## Muti (2 Août 2010)

Bonjour moonwalker ,

                       contente de te revoir ,je m'y attelle ,et je te tiens au courant.Restons zen merci


----------



## Muti (3 Août 2010)

Muti a dit:


> Bonjour moonwalker ,
> 
> contente de te revoir ,je m'y attelle ,et je te tiens au courant.Restons zen merci


Bon, impossible de m'en sortir seule aussi j'ai fait appel au technicien:rose: qui en une centaine de clics à la vitesse de la lumière m'a remit tout ça au propre avec vlc en prime ,vraiment je n'aurais pas pu faire ces manips, je n'ai rien compris bordel  !enfin ça marche , à tout hasard j'ai refait une réparation des autorisations et du disque puis une belle sauvegarde !Merci et bonnes vacances si tu dois partir


----------

